# Solved: Can you use the same Amazon account on different country sites?



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm wondering if I can use my login info from Amazon.com in other Amazon country sites, such as Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.co.jp, and Amazon.ca? Or do I have to make a new account for each one I want to shop with?


----------



## Jubbaloo (May 11, 2009)

You can use the same one but they have different Wallets essentially, so you cant take vouchers or payment details across


----------

